# Giving the charcoal pencil a try...



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I have only ever done one other charcoal drawing before and it wasn't very good, so in celebration of FINALLY completing that HUGE graphite commission (see my art Journal...Mare and Foal Thread) I thought I'd grab one of my charcoal pencils and play around a bit. My friend's horse passed away a while ago and she had asked if I would do a sketch of one of her favorite pics of her and her horse. I chose tonight to give it a try. 

Anyway for all you charcoal artists out there (ahem Flintlock), any advice in the use of this medium would be very much appreciated. I am already discovering how much I hate trying to blend the charcoal, but how much I love working with the fur texture in comparison to graphite. Oh yeah, I am sure this is a big no no, but I have been able to successfully sharpen my charcoal pencil in a regular electric pencil sharpener. the lead broke like 3 times when I tried the cheapo sharpener that came with the pencils. 

This drawing was done with a 2B charcoal pencil. I used just a tiny bit of 4B in the heavily shadowed areas.

Enjoy!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

WOW. i am wishing i could draw like you. ill give drawing and painting a go in spare time, but yeah, that doesnt get very far. Keep it up!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Well done  I lurk these art threads just to see the stunning work. Although I'm no artist I can see what you mean about the blending, but overall I like it. I really like the shading on the jacket though.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

You finally went to charcoal! My favorite medium  I actually love shading charcoal...probably because I like to have softer looking drawings as y'all call it. 
Keep going-looks great!


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Liz,

Bout time.  I really like it. The shading will come, think outside the box - I use my finger quite a bit - just don't forget and wipe your face, lol. Also, use an eraser to shade/blend!

I'll be watching for the next one! Looks great!
Wess


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Yay, my favourite medium  About time ! 
It looks great. I agree with Flintlock  
Hehe it is always fun to finish a drawing and come out with a charcoal covered face  

I sometimes use little Q-Tips for shading, but the quickest way is using your fingers


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's another one I just did, another drawing for a friend who lost her mare, tragically during foaling. The foal did not survive either. 

Anyway, this is not the best scan in the world. I literally did this during the first half of American Idol. I can't wait so see what heppens when I put a little more time into these drawings. I will probably start advertising commissions after I get a few more of these under my belt.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's another one I did tonight. This horse is still alive though...lol.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

thats an awesome drawing. well done  i wish i could draw like that


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, you can definitely see the progress from each drawing. I'm no artist so I might be completely wrong, but in the last drawing, I think from the knees down they look out of porportion. I really like the dapples on it though, that would've been hard to capture.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Liz..they are gorgeous!! Great job!!! Wish I had 1/10 of your talent.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I am kind of on a role with these charcoal pencils. I haven't spent more than an hour on these. Just getting a feel for the pencils. I do love them the more I use them. I just can't quite get the hang of sharpening them without breaking the leads. 

Anyway, I am a whole bottle of wine into this drawing...lol. I am pretty happy with it, though I will have to look at it tomorrow when I am sober. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

The last one and the "fat" one lol are my favorites.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice, flowing look to this, Liz. And done while in your cups, very impressive!


----------

